# Merritts Mill Vacation...Live Action!



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Got up this mornin, had some breakfast and within two hours had my limit, and within a 1/4 mi of my cabin! Perfect timing on my vacation this year! Gonna go hunt for a bucket-mouth now...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Got up this mornin, had some breakfast and within two hours had my limit, and within a 1/4 mi of my cabin! Perfect timing on my vacation this year! Gonna go hunt for a bucket-mouth now...
> 
> View attachment 77628


:thumbsup:Nice catch!:thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good eats man.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

What did you catch the Miller Lite on? I might have to go get some new lure.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet meat right there. Is that ten fish limit only for that pond? We're allowed 50 in Alabama.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah...ten fish limit here and a ten inch minimum.

Caught the miller on a dollar jig...they love em.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

YEYEYEYEYE.......live action!

Good eats!


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

I live about 30 minutes from there. I almost came over there today. After seeing your post, wish I would. How long are you staying?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be leaving friday morning.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

No luck with the picky-ass bass btw. Going again in the morning...more pics to come.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Your pics have me talked into coming over with the yak in the am. Hit me up if ya want.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!! Way ta get it done brother!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice size bream


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey 'medic, come on man, they're biting! I'm waiting on 6am to go get some breakfast, then I'm shoving off for another round. I'll be in the green PA with a bent rod . You should launch at arrowhead, locals have told me they're only bedding down at this end at the moment. Everything I've seen says they're right. I did see beds yesterday afternoon that weren't there in the morning, so I think its about to get into full swing.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

On my way. I will launch there. Be there in about 20 minutes. Leave me a couple!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

fishinmedic said:


> On my way. I will launch there. Be there in about 20 minutes. Leave me a couple!!


Cool...just sent a pm with my contact.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work and i like the size comparison using the beverage container.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The sun was out today and it made a difference. Hard fishin today...7 keepers so far, with one FAT Daddy! I'm havin a helluva time! This is a 104qt cooler!


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Had a great time today fishing with ya!! Thanks for the beer and fellowship. Here's my catch. The sun was out bright and were hard to come by. Caught several 9-91/2". Of course, used the regular comparison can....


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

No trick photography here, just a big finger in the way. Yea, that's a 2 liter bottle!! I forgot how these things pull. I got OWNED by one on a 10' brim buster.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice...I'm glad we found a few hungry ones today. I had a doubt, early on. Good meeting ya 'medic.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Aight y'all, time for the fish fry in St Andrews St Park! I caught 25 giant 'crackers in Marianna and the family, camping here in Panama City, caught 44 spanish macks off the beach yesterday morning. Time to eat like kings! Just got done helping clean 69 fish. The pelicans and one huge dolphin got some FAT bellies today at the cleaning table. Prolly their first taste of shellcracker lol.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Total haul...25 slab 'crackers and a decent spanish for reference


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's some fine shell crackers!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a nice mess of fish....


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Yak, gonna try them again tomorrow and Friday if all goes well. I will be thinking about ya!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hell yeah! Get 'em boy!


----------

